
American Vice: Mapping the 7 Deadly Sins  - webology
http://www.wired.com/culture/education/magazine/17-09/st_sinmaps??mbid=cnn
======
rfreytag
Apparently Kansas is the best of all possible worlds. And look, Wired credits
Kansas State U. for the results.

